# I smell bad all the time. Help!?



## losingxhope (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello everybody,







I have just encountered this site and felt a little bit confident after knowing that I am not alone, and people have found ways to their solutions. I hope I will solve my problem too. I am 23 year old female. I've been dealing with this for 2 years now and still I haven't found a solution. I release gas all the time, I don't smell it but people around me sniff really hard or scratch their face. So it is obvious to me that the gas I release smells. Not only that, my breath also stinks and because your ears, nose and mouth are connected, you can smell it with my mouth closed. I brush my teeth once sometimes twice a day and regardless of how good I brush and how long I brush, my breath stinks. So people are thinking that I am a nasty girl who doesn't brush and fart always.







My social life is non-existent. I was emotionally forced to stop going to school and working due to this happening to me. I went to my family doctor and had a series of tests done. I took an allergy test and found out I am allergic to shrimp and another test to see if I had either Crohn's or Celiac disease which came back negative. So the doc told me I have IBS and gave me a 60-day prescription of Bentyl and Zoloft (that did not work). About 5-6 months later, I went back to get a referral to see a GI. That next week, I had a ultra scan (routine abdomen) done and there was a lot of gas. The GI later told me I had acid reflux and gave me some sample pills of Prilosec OTC and a list of things to add to my diet (fiber, fruits veggies etc) They all hear me but consider it not being serious, they do only some routine tests like blood test and ultra scan. But none of them helped me. This is a big deal to me. I'm so tired of living like I can't go anywhere or do anything because of what's happening to me. In about another 2 weeks, I will be going to yet another specialist. Do you think I should get a colonoscopy done? I would like to have an oral exam done to actually see what's going on because there's obviously a problem. symptoms and observations: I feel that I release more gas when I sit. Extreme discomfort when sitting.I always have an urge to push like there's a lot of pressure. I release foul smelling gas whether I eat or starve. I have wetness near my anal region. My breath also smells bad. I don't know what to do now. Can anybody throw some light on my problem? Thank you in advance.


----------



## losingxhope (Nov 13, 2011)

Can anyone help as to why this is happening?


----------



## losingxhope (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi simon,Thank you so much for your response. I've been doing research about my symptoms and I came across Trimethylaminuria (TMAU) and SIBO but I wasn't sure if it was that. I will be going to a GI in a few weeks and I will definitely bring this to her attention and ask her to test me for a few things. Thank you so much for the links you've given me. I went on http://bodyodor777.com/ and I will be getting some Vitamin A & B pills. Thank you again for all the useful info


----------



## StayPositive (Nov 14, 2011)

losingxhope said:


> Can anyone help as to why this is happening?


Please DON'T lose hope. I've been dealing with this problem for about 2 years as well, only add 'Obstipation' with it. I know things seem bleak now but there is always a solution to a problem.My Issues  Leaky gas when I sit or stand.Allergy to shrimp and certain shellfishEczema (On hands: which only appears when I'm constipated)Abdominal painLeaky gas happens when:I EatI'm Nervous or AnxiousHave not gone to the restroom and made a BM.Here are some solutions (Notice: this isn't a cure.) IMPORTANT: In order to feel better you will have to make a lifestyle changed. You will have to change your diet completely. 1.) Drink Water or anything Herbal at least 8 - 10 times a day. With constipation, the stool is hard and dry. Drinking water (or something herbal without sugar) helps alleviate that.2.) Eat more fruits and Veggies. I know this is mundane or whatever (I got tired of my doctor telling me this and not having any relief) but after awhile I notice a really huge change. The fruit papaya is really the best. It helps me go as well as ease gas. I was taking the papaya and pineapple supplement to help with digesting meat and it began to work on the hard stool that was left behind. Afterwards I was able to go to the restrooms and make BM each time. 3.) Listen to your body when it tells you to go to the bathroom. IF you have to GO then GO! Even if it's to pass gas.4.) Exercise is Important as well. You need to exercise at least 30 min to 45 everyday. Start small with 15 to 20 min a day and go from there. 5.) Take fiber supplements or eat plenty of it (see number 2)6.) Use a suppository NOTE: This needs to be done under your doctor's care...but using these suppositories/medicines/supplements helped&#8230;.•	Ducolax bisacodyl suppository: Use only every now and then. DON'T use back to back. Please read instructions and ask your doctor about it.•	Magnesium Citrate: this will send water to you intestines so the hard stool will soften. (only drink one a week because this will really make you go. To start off drink only half to see how it works with your body. If you do use this make sure you carry wipes with you. •	GasEx: Help with gas•	Charcoal Tablets: Helps with absorbing gas and foul smells.•	Papaya and pineapple supplement.o	Also try and do research on the seed of a papaya, I ate a few (tastes really spicy, and don't chew them just swallow) but the help with the constipation and gas.I have a question: do you have a skin tag near you anal opening? Sometimes with chronic constipation you tend to strain and the anal region is sometimes stretched and it tears. Also the anal muscles may be weakening from all the fecal building within without being released. That's what I suffer with. I have the leaky gas every now and then. I know what it's like. Not only is it physically painful and tiring, but also emotionally draining. My social life now is really kept to a minimum, but spiritual encouragement, my family and 'TRUE' friends help me to stay 'Positive'. What I can advise you to do is talk to someone that is trustworthy and mature. Let them be your confidant. Write in a journal or something similar, it helps you to relieve the stress that's building up inside. Another thing I did was prayed. I prayed incessantly! Sometimes it's like removing the burden you're carrying. I want to stay neutral on this site, but one scripture in particular sticks with me. Philippians 4:6, 7 discusses if you pray about your concerns or problems "the peace of God that excels all thought will guard your heart and your mental powers." Even with the constant snickering, nasty comments, or even loud noises people do to hurt you remember that scripture. It'll ease the pain.Please let me know if this has helped you in one way or another. I want to be rid of this mess just the same as everyone else on this site. I hope that you will have speedy recovery.


----------



## stulla (Nov 15, 2011)

I am new here and just read your story and decided to reply beacuse i am going through the same thing. Mine and IBS started 2 years(currently 20 years old) ago also. It is also currently preventing me from going to college and working. I wrote my story on another forum dont think i shgould bomb your post with it. To answer some of question Yes do a colonscopy to see anything is wrong down there. If you can do a small bowel gi series before you do it will be better. I have been to 3 GI's and just saw a new doc today. If you wana chat pm me beacuse we are going through very similar situations. Stay strong and good luck with new doc.


----------



## hokiefan (Nov 16, 2011)

HiI've tried all those things but I discovered by accident that a sensitvity to soy and milk was the problem all along......I had all of those symptoms but I'm good now. It's boring but it worked for me


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Just letting you know I feel your pain- I work for a large federal agency and the work environment is brutal. For about 15 years I at least was fortunate enough to have a position where I didn't have to work with a lot of other people and most of the people I did work with were aware of my issues and the attempts I made at getting help for them, even though always in vain. Since there have been job cuts I have had to work in a much more difficult environment- with way too many other employees as well as having to work swing shifts and odd, middle-of-the night-type hours which has really been impacting me emotionally. I've been dealing with this condition nearly 30 years and it hasn't gotten better. I have, for the most part, learned to accept being alone in my personal life but having to go into a hostile work environment is the pits! Which isn't surprising when you consider the bullying that goes on in schools, there are also bound to be the same problems in the workplace but doctors and psychiatrists apparently live in another world and have no idea, no matter what you tell them. I have odor issues as well. Sometimes it's from no or incomplete evacuation- which is corrently worse due to my insane work schedule, or, if I have loose, poorly digested BM then it seems as though the smell comes from deep in the colon. Sometimes I may have anal irritation which definitely can cause a constant odor. I also have something going on in my left pelvic/buttock/upper thigh area- possibly an abscess according to my massage therapist where I have sciatica-type feelings that sometimes brings on a severe burning and stinging sensation, probably from trapped nerves due to post-surgical adhesions and this also causes a strong odor that people assume is gas but I don't think so. I get severe vulvar burning on the left side as well when this happens and the usual vulvodynia treatments- like sitz baths- don't do a thing for it. When I have this, it lasts the whole day. And if I leak even a small amount of gas, especially if I have this other burning, I get very strong and negative reactions at work and in public.Just know that, no matter how bad it is, there are others dealing with similar issues, as crazy and stubborn as they seem. These things are difficult to describe but it is impossible to find doctors who believe you and get it.


----------



## rah2002 (Nov 6, 2004)

losingxhope said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rah2002 (Nov 6, 2004)

one simple thing to try is cut out bread or cakes or anything cake like ,biscuits ,dounuts etc.if this does not help you then try taking clove powder capsules. this often will stop or reduce stinky wind.Hope this helps


----------



## PDubZ (3 mo ago)

rah2002 said:


> losingxhope said:
> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> ...


I am experiencing these symptoms to the T. Even the amount of time dealing with this issue is the same. I’ve become depressed and not motivated towards anything. I’d I have currently been taking Xiflaxan (antibiotic), for a week and I have seen no change not even a little bit. My doctor/gastroenterologist prescribed me that after tons of bugging. Anyone have an experience where this medicine did not improve til towards the end the prescription?


----------



## PDubZ (3 mo ago)

losingxhope said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PDubZ (3 mo ago)

I am experiencing these symptoms to the T. Even the amount of time dealing with this issue is the same. I’ve become depressed and not motivated towards anything. I’d I have currently been taking Xiflaxan (antibiotic), for a week and I have seen no change not even a little bit. My doctor/gastroenterologist prescribed me that after tons of bugging. Anyone have an experience where this medicine did not improve til towards the end the prescription?


----------



## PDubZ (3 mo ago)

PDubZ said:


> [/I am experiencing these symptoms to the T. Even the amount of time dealing with this issue is the same. I’ve become depressed and not motivated towards anything. I’d I have currently been taking Xiflaxan (antibiotic), for a week and I have seen no change not even a little bit. My doctor/gastroenterologist prescribed me that after tons of bugging. Anyone have an experience where this medicine did not improve til towards the end the prescription?]


----------



## Adonis7 (3 mo ago)

losingxhope said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have lg


----------

